
Capture 360° living VR photos with PanoMoments. No stitching required - dustinkerstein
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dustinkerstein/752242439
======
scld
One of the things the static images won't do justice is the leap in quality
between a regular 360 degree fisheye still/video and the panomoments.
Definitely worth trying out on the phone as the difference is difficult to
describe but very apparent (1000 words and whatnot)

------
dustinkerstein
Here's a direct link to a PanoMoment - [https://www.panomoments.com/m/grand-
central](https://www.panomoments.com/m/grand-central)

